# Uber doesn't ever want your to log out.



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

OK so it was cute when the app was all like, "Are you sure you want to log out, there an area at 1.2x surge." Of course a 1.2x campus minimum fare trip isn't exactly profitable so you hit the 'dear lord yes, please log me out' button.

Now it comes up with all sorts of excuses, I got:

"Are you sure you want to log out, you don't have 10 rides yet, just do 2 more and you'll have 10?"

Then...

"Are you sure you want to log out, you haven't clocked 6 hours yet, only 11 more minutes and you'll be there?" Cause you know, god forbid I actually want to grab lunch before a go a solid 6 hours.

...and finally, no excuse given...

"Are you sure you want to log out, you could stay logged in an ummm make more money?"

...cause it wasn't like I didn't have 11 hours and 30 trips for the day with no surge on the map.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

New one today:

"Are you sure you want to log out, you've almost made $10, only $3 more to go."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

.....and you have "only" been online 2 hours


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Can this app be any more annoying?


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

Can I please respond with "Yes I'm freaking sure! I gotta use the little historians room!" I hate it


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Let's dangle that carrot in front of the horses nose.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> OK so it was cute when the app was all like, "Are you sure you want to log out, there an area at 1.2x surge." Of course a 1.2x campus minimum fare trip isn't exactly profitable so you hit the 'dear lord yes, please log me out' button.
> 
> Now it comes up with all sorts of excuses, I got:
> 
> ...


Uber want you to keep making that safe riders fee for them.They cut rates yet they continue to raise there safe riders fee


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Punkygurly74 said:


> Can I please respond with "Yes I'm freaking sure! I gotta use the little historians room!" I hate it


Can you just turn your cellphone completely off. And then turn it back on fifteen seconds later? Will the thing be off by then, or are you still on when you come back on? The above maneuver requires only two pressing of the cell buttons and does not need the driver to look at their phone at all (safer while driving).


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Can you just turn your cellphone completely off. And then turn it back on fifteen seconds later? Will the thing be off by then, or are you still on when you come back on? The above maneuver requires only two pressing of the cell buttons and does not need the driver to look at their phone at all (safer while driving).


Surprisingly, turning your phone off doesn't log you off the app. I've had my phone die in the middle of a trip and yet when I managed to restart it the trip was still going.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Surprisingly, turning your phone off doesn't log you off the app. I've had my phone die in the middle of a trip and yet when I managed to restart it the trip was still going.


So, when on a trip, cell dies (or loses connection), then comes back, you are still on.

How about when not on a trip, just app on, waiting for a ping. If cell dies (or loses connection) then comes back after two minutes? Does that mean (from your shared experience from during a trip) that during these two minutes pings actually could come in and you missed them (let them expire) without knowing it?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> So, when on a trip, cell dies (or loses connection), then comes back, you are still on.
> 
> How about when not on a trip, just app on, waiting for a ping. If cell dies (or loses connection) then comes back after two minutes? Does that mean (from your shared experience from during a trip) that during these two minutes pings actually could come in and you missed them (let them expire) without knowing it?


Highly unlikely, as to get a ping the uber servers would need your gps location. Judging by what happened with me, I think the passengers phone provided the approximate location as they were in my car.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> How about when not on a trip, just app on, waiting for a ping. If cell dies (or loses connection) then comes back after two minutes? Does that mean (from your shared experience from during a trip) that during these two minutes pings actually could come in and you missed them (let them expire) without knowing it?


There may be a threshold in number of minutes where you get logged out automatically, but I've never tested it. Theoretically you can't get pings because of GPS as well, but this is also unknown, it could just use your last known location.

We do know that most markets now auto log you off after skipping a couple of pings. So that would be the worst case scenario.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I love skipping pings non-surge, now. 

as for logging out...just kill the app.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> There may be a threshold in number of minutes where you get logged out automatically, but I've never tested it. Theoretically you can't get pings because of GPS as well, but this is also unknown, it could just use your last known location.
> 
> We do know that most markets now auto log you off after skipping a couple of pings. So that would be the worst case scenario.


If you stay online and exit the app and open waze let's say, the uber app does try to log you out after a certain no. of minutes. It asks if you want to stay online or not. I think that may cover the above mentioned issue.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, a lot of the times you can get an extra shitty ping while pressing yes or no and as we all know you NEED to accept that or risk getting deactivated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Punkygurly74 said:


> Can I please respond with "Yes I'm freaking sure! I gotta use the little historians room!" I hate it


I leave mine on in the bathroom. 
I get a ping EVERY TIME! 
even if it's dead for an hour or two. 
Pings at every meal and every bathroom stop. Never fails. 
Took me 5hours to eat, 10 chicken nuggets on one graveyard shift. 
They KNOW when I turn my engine off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ninja warrior said:


> Surprisingly, turning your phone off doesn't log you off the app. I've had my phone die in the middle of a trip and yet when I managed to restart it the trip was still going.


Pulling the battery out does!


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I leave mine on in the bathroom.
> I get a ping EVERY TIME!
> even if it's dead for an hour or two.
> Pings at every meal and every bathroom stop. Never fails.
> ...


Lol...so you really ate those nuggets? That's dedication sir/madam 

I have to take breaks...off it goes.


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Well I'm not driving till the rates go by up the 35 percent we lost after New Years, and I believe most agree here in SC, slavery ended over a century ago here in the south


----------



## 10thSteetMonkey (Jan 19, 2016)

Or if you have your phone on vibrate or silent, with the Uber Partner app open, it will still make the ping sound!

I was at a funeral on Saturday, didn't know my app was still open but I put my phone on silent. Right in the middle of the eulogy I get a ping.

Everyone looks at me, and my buddy who is a driver instantly knows what that ringtone is.


----------



## MyLeft (Nov 12, 2015)

10thSteetMonkey said:


> Or if you have your phone on vibrate or silent, with the Uber Partner app open, it will still make the ping sound!
> 
> I was at a funeral on Saturday, didn't know my app was still open but I put my phone on silent. Right in the middle of the eulogy I get a ping.
> 
> Everyone looks at me, and my buddy who is a driver instantly knows what that ringtone is.


LMAO!!! "Excuse me I have a pax to pick up" "Be back in a few"


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You haven't been logged in for an hour.

The main reason they don't want us to log off is because the writer app is number 30 on the most popular chart at Google Play.

They're obviously getting new riders at a really good rate. A good rate

I'm only logged out so long because for some reason the body needed to flip the schedule from an overnight schedule to a nine to five schedule. Now which waiting for dryer warmer weather.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

10thSteetMonkey said:


> Or if you have your phone on vibrate or silent, with the Uber Partner app open, it will still make the ping sound!
> 
> I was at a funeral on Saturday, didn't know my app was still open but I put my phone on silent. Right in the middle of the eulogy I get a ping.
> 
> Everyone looks at me, and my buddy who is a driver instantly knows what that ringtone is.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Can you just turn your cellphone completely off. And then turn it back on fifteen seconds later? Will the thing be off by then, or are you still on when you come back on? The above maneuver requires only two pressing of the cell buttons and does not need the driver to look at their phone at all (safer while driving).


clicking the log out and then yes is still easier. Its not like one of those dick bags in the office is sitting next to you. I really never read the second notice when it comes up, I always just click yes, im sure. lol.


----------



## zanememjade (Dec 9, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> OK so it was cute when the app was all like, "Are you sure you want to log out, there an area at 1.2x surge." Of course a 1.2x campus minimum fare trip isn't exactly profitable so you hit the 'dear lord yes, please log me out' button.
> 
> Now it comes up with all sorts of excuses, I got:
> 
> ...


Yes I want to log out you cheap ass Travis


----------

